# Driverless Rideshare to officially take are jobs!



## Stickshiftpsycho (Aug 21, 2021)

Well it's happening you can read the link below. This proves that the higher ups and CEOs do not care about us (never did). Lyft will go driverless in Vegas fully by 2023 or 2024. Uber same thing just not announced. 








Motional, Lyft take next step toward fully driverless robotaxi service


Motinal and Lyft are moving one step closer to launching its driverless robotaxi service in Las Vegas.




www.reviewjournal.com


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (7 mo ago)




----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

Stickshiftpsycho said:


> Well it's happening you can read the link below. This proves that the higher ups and CEOs do not care about us (never did). Lyft will go driverless in Vegas fully by 2023 or 2024. Uber same thing just not announced.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How much do those things cost. How much do they cost to insure. That one vehicle will be trashed in about a week.... We did this about 4 years ago...


This is just another Lyft screw up...


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (7 mo ago)

Actually there is a LOT more to driving than just the driving. Robots can't replace human drivers when there are people as cargo.

I'll tell you how to defeat the robo taxis. Simple beef broth, comes in a can or jar.

Deep into cracks, crevices and voids where it's difficult to get at to clean. Rot smell forever. Takes a day or so to start smelling.

Cameras will be watching, clever you shall be my young Padawan. 😆


(Note: I wrote this post not to encourage wrong doing, but to demonstrate that humans as cargo require a driver that is constantly concerned about the vehicle as it's THEIR VEHICLE and they have to live/work in it everyday. 

Personally my vehicle needs constant maintenance, as soon as a pax with dirty shoes steps out, I have to clean the floor mats for the next ride. Etc.

Someone getting in with a take out container holding it like the liquid contents are about to spill out is of immediate concern, I need to solve that before a spill occurs and it's harder to clean after that.

Is a robot going to be able to do that? No. Just charge them a cleaning fee after the security video is reviewed and will discourage people from using them.

Corporate types dress and act decently, they make the mistake of thinking everyone thinks like they do and that's not reality. In reality people are pigs.)


----------



## Ambiguous (Jun 18, 2015)

Uberyouber said:


> How much do those things cost. How much do they cost to insure. That one vehicle will be trashed in about a week.... We did this about 4 years ago...
> 
> 
> This is just another Lyft screw up...
> ...


not Ubers problem it’s another company that’s gonna take care do the cars, Motional


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

Ambiguous said:


> not Ubers problem it’s another company that’s gonna take care do the cars, Motional


Soooo basically an all electric car that cost about 150k doing $20 rides on the strip... Yeah no problem there...


----------



## Ambiguous (Jun 18, 2015)

Uberyouber said:


> Soooo basically an all electric car that cost about 150k doing $20 rides on the strip... Yeah no problem there...


huh? That car is less than 50k msrp


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Stickshiftpsycho said:


> This proves that the higher ups and CEOs do not care about us


You needed proof?... 🤣


----------



## Stickshiftpsycho (Aug 21, 2021)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> Actually there is a LOT more to driving than just the driving. Robots can't replace human drivers when there are people as cargo.
> 
> I'll tell you how to defeat the robo taxis. Simple beef broth, comes in a can or jar.
> 
> ...


hahahahahaha nice


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

Ambiguous said:


> huh? That car is less than 50k msrp


Soooo... The driverless software, cameras, sensor array are free ? Ok nevermind...


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Remember kiddo's, UBER is the only company with a confirmed kill with its driverless cars.

I wonder if the robots will earn badges and streaks for running people down.


----------



## Emptynesst (6 mo ago)

Stickshiftpsycho said:


> Well it's happening you can read the link below. This proves that the higher ups and CEOs do not care about us (never did). Lyft will go driverless in Vegas fully by 2023 or 2024. Uber same thing just not announced.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah right , by 2023 , they can’t even make turns into casino property’s without a driver and can’t wait to see how many pedestrians they run over , acrticles can say whatever they want , doesn’t mean it’s gonna happen , cause remember lyft is a lying sack of shit


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

NOXDriver said:


> Remember kiddo's, UBER is the only company with a confirmed kill with its driverless cars.
> I wonder if the robots will earn badges and streaks for running people down.


And how many confirmed kills caused by vehicles occupied _with _a driver:
the past year?...
the past month?...
today?...


----------



## Ambiguous (Jun 18, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> And how many confirmed kills caused by vehicles occupied _with _a driver:
> the past year?...
> the past month?...
> today?...


Human error is excusable, a robotaxi has no room for error


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> And how many confirmed kills caused by vehicles occupied _with _a driver:
> the past year?...
> the past month?...
> today?...


Unfortunately the liability cost of new technology is a lot higher...


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Ambiguous said:


> Human error is excusable


Say that to the human driver who kills you.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Stickshiftpsycho said:


> Well it's happening you can read the link below. This proves that the higher ups and CEOs do not care about us (never did). Lyft will go driverless in Vegas fully by 2023 or 2024. Uber same thing just not announced.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meh, this is just more boy who called wolf. These companies said that they would have tens of thousands of driverless rideshare cars working the streets by 2019.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

The very last link in this chain of driverless cars is the insurance company.

Next time you get somebody from the insurance company that knows what the hell is going on talk to them. You'll be surprised. This is not going to be an easy task for Uber or Lyft or anybody else on the mass scale.


----------



## thepukeguy (10 mo ago)

As soon as some psychopath leaves a bomb in one of these cars using a fake account that’ll pretty much be the end of driverless taxis.


----------



## Ambiguous (Jun 18, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> Say that to the human driver who kills you.


Exactly. Say it to a robotaxi that kills you. Who’s responsible?


----------



## Merc49 (Apr 30, 2019)

A few good wrongful death lawsuits with a real good lawyer and it's game over for autonomous cars. Can't wait to see one in the Chicago market, them hoodrats gonna be jackin them cars just to destroy them after selling parts.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Ambiguous said:


> Say it to a robotaxi that kills you. Who’s responsible?


hmmm, Lemme' guess...
uhhhh, the name of the entity that's registered to the vehicle?...


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

elelegido said:


> Meh, this is just more boy who called wolf.


Said the blacksmith as he continued making horseshoes.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

pretty sure uber said it would have robo taxis on the road in negative 6 years.

Wasn't 2016 one uber's first timetables?

Whatever happened to 2016?


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

New tech can’t work. I’m still waiting on this fad with automatic transmissions to pass. I’d like to see horse and buggy come back. This forum needs to be done with smoke signals not this fancy computer crap. 😉

C’mon people, things change. The article is probably way off in how fast but it will change. Not a big deal. There will be driving jobs available for quite some time.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Uber's Guber said:


> And how many confirmed kills caused by vehicles occupied _with _a driver:
> the past year?...
> the past month?...
> today?...


when the robo tech take over most all jobs, talk Sh&t then,
let's start with the bus and truck drivers where will they all work.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Ambiguous said:


> Exactly. Say it to a robotaxi that kills you. Who’s responsible?


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


>


👆 Voted best comment in this thread!👆


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (7 mo ago)

Ambiguous said:


> Exactly. Say it to a robotaxi that kills you. Who’s responsible?


The programmer for his/her coding errors.

Sure to attach the best talent worrying about being sued all the time. 😆


----------



## May H. (Mar 20, 2018)

“Are” jobs???


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

May H. said:


> “Are” jobs???


It's slang.















For "don't be a grammer Nazi."


----------



## mrwhts (May 16, 2021)

Stickshiftpsycho said:


> Well it's happening you can read the link below. This proves that the higher ups and CEOs do not care about us (never did). Lyft will go driverless in Vegas fully by 2023 or 2024. Uber same thing just not announced.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They have to hire people to put bags in cars, and pay the high cost of cars will die off sooner than they all think.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Feel safe yet?


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

W00dbutcher said:


> Feel safe yet?
> View attachment 672973


Tesla Model 3 car is an absolute joke, and if Rideshare driver happens to be a clown the Tesla Model 3 is a perfect pairing.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

painfreepc said:


> Tesla Model 3 car is an absolute joke, and if Rideshare driver happens to be a clown the Tesla Model 3 is a perfect pairing.


I really don't know anything about the software from Tesla, but wouldn't the core program be used on the same platform across their entire fleet?


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

In LV on Strip weekends, around evening time, hoards of people moving up and down the sidewalks which include the hotel entrances. Sometimes, a driver just has to start inching forward, into the people coming from both directions. I get some grumbly stares at times and my car has been kicked because of where I am...imagine a driverless car going for a pickup at a hotel like Mandalay Bay or, darned near any of them...the cars will be attacked if the peds feel like the car is being overly aggressive. If my car, with me in it is fair game...we know a driverless car is a prime target...especially for the drunks.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Me driving a Tesla Model 3, Tesla Model 3 not seeing road cone in the middle of the road.




Drivincrazy said:


> In LV on Strip weekends, around evening time, hoards of people moving up and down the sidewalks which include the hotel entrances. Sometimes, a driver just has to start inching forward, into the people coming from both directions. I get some grumbly stares at times and my car has been kicked because of where I am...imagine a driverless car going for a pickup at a hotel like Mandalay Bay or, darned near any of them...the cars will be attacked if the peds feel like the car is being overly aggressive. If my car, with me in it is fair game...we know a driverless car is a prime target...especially for the drunks.


And I would like to know how is this program this algorithm going to be written that's going to make a driverless car Force its way through situations like that, look at some of the music events we pick up at where they have set up temporary pickup zones in places that were not really meant to be parking lots to begin with how is that going to work for a driverless car


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I just don't see how they are going to safely "program" these driverless cars to pick people up in semi legal ways. 


I'm thinking about party central downtown orlando. There's about 4 ZONES, yes whole taxi dispatch ZONES that i don't think i've ever legally parked to pick someone up at.

It amounts to umpteen blocks i've never been legally parked for pickups. Many roads (and very recently a bunch of new roads) that you can't drive to, PERIOD when there's a demand for for-hire rides.

"You can't just stop wherever to pick people up!"

Yeah we.. kinda do, like all the dang time.

How is a machine supposed to know that it's friday and the road closed sign means that it needs to call the passenger and set a new meeting location because the one the passenger put in is unreachable?


I mean i've suggested ways of screwing with these things in the past. Namely identifying a pickup location on a one way road with a bit of curve to it, then putting "wrong way do not enter" signs up at both ends of a stretch of the road.

If a self driving vehicle is on a road and both directions have "Do not enter" signs up at both ends how does it proceed?

What about just a bunch of "Detour 2nd street" signs that just in a circle around a block?

The other thing is that they will be prime targets for car theives.

They can just order an uber ride to a sketchy neighbhorhood with a shipping crate there and put plastic bags over all the senors and then start stripping the car until there's too many system errors that they don't need the bag.

I'm sure there's some shady companies over seas that would be glad to buy all the sensors and doodads off the car theives.

Let's not forget taxi drivers just taking baseball bats to cars that pull up in front of a hotel.


Plus you know customers will block the things in and hold them hostage with cardboard boxes so they don't have to pay wait time.


Taking the humans out is going to cause more problems than it solves.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

I maybe over my head. how can they get this car to do a $4.50 ride with all this expense and tech. when an ant will work so cheap...its not like a casino where they got rid of coins and cash changers to go to automation. this is much more expensive..


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> I just don't see how they are going to safely "program" these driverless cars to pick people up in semi legal ways.
> 
> 
> I'm thinking about party central downtown orlando. There's about 4 ZONES, yes whole taxi dispatch ZONES that i don't think i've ever legally parked to pick someone up at.
> ...


That's what the younger generations are paid to figure out.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Heisenburger said:


> That's what the younger generations are paid to figure out.


Paid by the investors to figure out?


----------



## AdoptedTwice (4 mo ago)

Stickshiftpsycho said:


> Well it's happening you can read the link below. This proves that the higher ups and CEOs do not care about us (never did). Lyft will go driverless in Vegas fully by 2023 or 2024. Uber same thing just not announced.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Personally, I will not ride in a driverless car. It will be interesting to see if this actually happens.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Hello is this Uber support, I would like to report yourself driving car is driving under the influence and speeding, due of too many watts..lol


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Stickshiftpsycho said:


> Well it's happening you can read the link below. This proves that the higher ups and CEOs do not care about us (never did). Lyft will go driverless in Vegas fully by 2023 or 2024. Uber same thing just not announced.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can bank on it! I mean c'mon, Uber and Lyft have such a great track record of success!


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

We supply the vehicles, the fuel, the maintenance, and we drive those vehicles. So we supply the fleet and we supply the man power to operate the fleet. WE are Lyft and Uber. Uber could never provide a fleet of vehicles like we provide. Self-driving vehicles are far out in the future.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Uberyouber said:


> How much do those things cost. How much do they cost to insure. That one vehicle will be trashed in about a week.... We did this about 4 years ago...
> 
> 
> This is just another Lyft screw up...
> ...


Yes Gryft is a comedy of errors an screwups for sure.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

SpinalCabbage said:


> We supply the vehicles, the fuel, the maintenance, and we drive those vehicles. So we supply the fleet and we supply the man power to operate the fleet. WE are Lyft and Uber. Uber could never provide a fleet of vehicles like we provide. Self-driving vehicles are far out in the future.


They don't need to provide a self-driving car fleet, the owners of the self-driving cars will be the fleet, when the technology is perfected the owners of the self-driving cars will simply sign up for Uber but they're not signing themselves up they're signing up the car, the car will just leave the driveway and go drive Uber and go back to the owner that's the way the system that I am speculating is going to work,

And think how low the pay rate may be for the owners of these self-driving cars, that allow their own cars to leave the driveway and go work rideshare, they're probably lucky if they get 20 cents a mile and they're gladly take it, why would they care cuz they're not driving the car they're not going to worry about wear and tear no more than we do, but of course their pay rate is going to be for all the miles the car drives not guess the trip.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

I actually wonder how does this work Insurance wise for the services that are Outsourcing through pickups to uber, so a customer calls the service thinking that they have cars and drivers, but they're calling Uber to pick up the passengers, if they get hurt who are they going to sue the service or Uber something I wonder about not really important to us.


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (7 mo ago)

*THEY TOOK ARE JOBS!!!








*


----------



## mrwhts (May 16, 2021)

Heisenburger said:


> That's what the younger generations are paid to figure out.



The younger generation don't want to work so nothing will get done.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

SpinalCabbage said:


> WE are Lyft and Uber.


 You just need to shore up a few "little" gaps:

Marketing and advertising
Commercial livery insurance
Customer support
Payment processing



mrwhts said:


> The younger generation don't want to work so nothing will get done.


Is that what Breitbart or Steve Bannon or OANN tells you to believe?


----------



## mrwhts (May 16, 2021)

Heisenburger said:


> You just need to shore up a few "little" gaps:
> 
> Marketing and advertising
> Commercial livery insurance
> ...



No it's a proven fact. It's all over the place if you do research.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

mrwhts said:


> No it's a proven fact. It's all over the place if you do research.


No, it's not. You ignored my statement of fact.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Dontbthe car now need a safety guy in the drivers seat. What's that cost??? 
I can see it now a prepaid uber card with fake identity ordering a self driver to Chicago hood or nyc. Or philly. With dash cams 9 of them .
They turn the car on its side. And police cannot come to busy.they must fix the crime first. Unless only in Beverly hills ..


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Heisenburger said:


> You just need to shore up a few "little" gaps:
> 
> Marketing and advertising
> Commercial livery insurance
> ...


Reading comprehension isn't your strong suit. Get off the Ritalin, log off for a minute, and go get a life.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Heisenburger said:


> You just need to shore up a few "little" gaps:
> 
> Marketing and advertising
> Commercial livery insurance
> ...





mrwhts said:


> The younger generation don't want to work so nothing will get done.


We can all agree Tik Tok is a good indicator of what these kids nowadays are like.

They don't want to do the job for the price they are getting paid. They're willing to work only if it's a little bit of work for a lot a bit of pay.

One guy worked for Lowe's. One of his lists of duties was to clean the outside. He refused to clean the outside because it wasn't part of the job. This is by the hour employee.

You have to be absolutely blind if you can't look on tick tock Twitter or whatever the hell today's flavor is, and see the kids or the generations today don't want to do shit unless they get paid Megabucks to sit on their ass and play with their phone.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

SpinalCabbage said:


> Reading comprehension isn't your strong suit. Get off the Ritalin, log off for a minute, and go get a life.


If that's the best you can contribute, I'm honestly disappointed.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Heisenburger said:


> If that's the best you can contribute, I'm honestly disappointed.


That usually runs in the family.


----------



## actsholy (Jul 3, 2018)

Stickshiftpsycho said:


> Well it's happening you can read the link below. This proves that the higher ups and CEOs do not care about us (never did). Lyft will go driverless in Vegas fully by 2023 or 2024. Uber same thing just not announced.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know this isn’t exactly breaking news been hearing this since 2014


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

What's the current active driver count in the United States or the world for that matter?

What is the current active driverless vehicles count in this world for hire?

I'm going to go out on a limb and say the ratio of drivers to driverless cars at this time, is absolutely no threat to this business.

They first need to be able to scale up to a single city with proper numbers and "in service" vehicles before a major investment into this technology will be solid enough to be a any kind of threat to this business.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Only we can cure this. Why leave your future in an app companies hands....silicon valley guys...


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (7 mo ago)




----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Heisenburger said:


> You just need to shore up a few "little" gaps:
> 
> Marketing and advertising
> Commercial livery insurance
> ...


Not really bro..

1. $1000 in a professional level wrap, or a couple hundred to wrap the doors
2. yes
3. LOL no you don't
4. Square, no monthly fees and they take only a small %


So you're close but none of that is really hard to get.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> $1000 in a professional level wrap


 Few can afford even that small of a hurdle. Also, is that the *sole* source of advertising? If so, paying the mortgage is gonna be hard.



Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> yes


 *Exceedingly* few can afford that. I was quoted $6k annually a few years ago with a spotless driving record and no claims history.



Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Square, no monthly fees and they take only a small %


 You'd be required to use a business account due to the transaction volume and maximum amounts. The fee structure is different on those.









Square’s Cash App is More Popular Among Low FICO Users


In this analysis, we explore who Cash App's user base is using Stilt's deep data set and we glean some interesting findings. Check it out!




www.stilt.com













Cash App Business Account: Pros, Cons, Alternatives - NerdWallet


Cash App business accounts offer instant deposits and flat pricing, but aren't available for high-risk merchants.




www.nerdwallet.com





Also, are you gonna charge *everyone* upfront so you're not stiffed? How will you know how much to charge in advance? If they change the route midtrip, do you pull over and place a second charge or maybe a partial refund if shorter than original?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Heisenburger said:


> Few can afford even that small of a hurdle. Also, is that the *sole* source of advertising? If so, paying the mortgage is gonna be hard.
> 
> *Exceedingly* few can afford that. I was quoted $6k annually a few years ago with a spotless driving record and no claims history.
> 
> ...


I've been using square as my backup credit card processor since 2010.
Aside from the $ they take on every transaction and a few bucks for my cell phone dongle (i'm on my second one ever, and that's because of damn I-phone hardware changes not the dongle itself going bad) there's no charge, no monthly nada.

It's more expensive for me to get $100 cash into my account than $100 on square. Not even joking. Gasoline driving to the bank costs money, especially when I stop at Chic Filet coming home because I can't help myself.



On my worst day since.. like 2017 or 2018 I brought in $170 charging taxi rates.

If i was working for myself I would have called it a half day and gone home with $160.

Reality is making the $1,500 quarterly payment isn't that hard.. takes me like a week to cover. If i was desperate I could cover it much faster.


And the reality is that $3,000 + the car is all you need to start a business doing this in my town. $3,000 is nothing compared to 99.999% of businesses. Starting a food truck is probobly at least $50,000. And to be honest i'm probobly super low balling that.



Commercial insurance is in reality only $24 ($23.81) a day. And that's assuming I take 10 days off a month. Which isn't out of the question to be fare.

$22.81 a day is the difference between uber and taxi rates in my town, for like 1 trip to the airport.


And charging up front or not?

That's an art more than anything. When your doing this business there's always a risk of getting screwed. My philosophy is to always charge up front if I can't afford to lose the fare completely or if the warning signs start getting way way too bad.

The other strategy is to hold collateral... if you have 4 suitcases full of clothes in your trunk that's a pretty darned good collateral 99% of the time.

I've had people refuse to pay for some dumbass bullshit reason and I threatened to hold their luggage til I get paid and it's worked.

Running a cash taxi business has a little bit of a learning curve,

It's the same shithead customers as uber/lyft but a slightly different set of scams.

And uber/lyft honestly is getting more risky than driving a taxi is. There's always been a higher risk of false accusations. 9/10 times someone who doesn't want to pay won't resort to false accusations with taxi drivers. Most of the time 90/100 they will just take off running at the destination. Another 9/100 times they will try some bullshit chincanery/sob story fraud.

"I swear there's money on my credit card, I don't know why it's not working"
"I need to go in to get the money" (Demand collateral before leaving the vehicle, or have their friend come out to pay)
"I swear your going to get paid by my friend in (insert destination 300 miles away)"


Honestly... getting screwed every once in a great while?

Most days the amount of money i'm getting screwed falls into the "natural variance" of tips and revenue per mile driven.

As in.. if I drive 240 miles i'm usually in the $250-300 in earnings. Part of that could be the number of empty miles I drive, the amount of tips I get, and yes, getting screwed over once.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Commercial insurance is in reality only $24 ($23.81) a day. And that's assuming I take 10 days off a month.


$6000 annual commercial livery policy premium ÷ 40,000 annual miles (my average) = $0.15 per mile.

I'm currently at $0.20 per mile without it. So then I'd be paying an additional $0.15 per mile for an operation cost of $0.35 per mile on an old Ford Focus. Yet I'm supposed to somehow make *more* *profit* in the *same amount* of clock time? I just don't see that happening.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Heisenburger said:


> $6000 annual commercial livery policy premium ÷ 40,000 annual miles (my average) = $0.15 per mile.
> 
> I'm currently at $0.20 per mile without it. So then I'd be paying an additional $0.15 per mile for an operation cost of $0.35 per mile on an old Ford Focus. Yet I'm supposed to somehow make *more* *profit* in the *same amount* of clock time? I just don't see that happening.


If you have commercial insurance you don't need personal insurance. It's not required by the state because you are now driving a commercial vehicle.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

W00dbutcher said:


> If you have commercial insurance you don't need personal insurance. It's not required by the state because you are now driving a commercial vehicle.


Okay so I can deduct $1400 from the $6000. My CPM still increases by $0.11 per mile. How is this a good thing again?


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Heisenburger said:


> Okay so I can deduct $1400 from the $6000. My CPM still increases by $0.11 per mile. How is this a good thing again?


How is this a good thing? Are you seriously that daft?


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

W00dbutcher said:


> If you don't know how having your own insurance and the ability to pick up your own fares or Street Hales as some people call them, what the hell are you doing even commenting about it?
> 
> Clearly you have no idea of the value of having your own insurance and ability to pick up your own fares.


It seems that you can't answer the question.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Heisenburger said:


> It seems that you can't answer the question.


I LIVE the answer to that question everyday.

And if you don't know the answer to that question why in the hell are you even fighting it or making comments about something you are not aware of?


----------

